# where to get good facial in the marina area



## MetalMeo (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone can recommend where i get a good facial place in dubai? I'm looking for a place where I can get like a package of 10 treatments of microderm or chemical peel. All the sun here can do some heavy damage to my aging process


----------

